# Any alternative for quick connect fittings?



## The PenSmith (Oct 15, 2015)

I use quick connect fittings on all my air tools, compressor and spray gun. So far I have not found one manufacturer that does not leak!! I can purchase new ones and they work well for a few months then begin to leak and the cycle starts all over again. All but one are under about 120# of pressure, the spay gun is set at 25# and it leaks as much as the others.

At this point I less concerned about cost as I am quality. At the compressor I am going to install a gate value directly attached to hose but I really want quick connect fittings on the others. At least that way I can shut off one of the leaks!

Forgot, these are leaking where the male/female's mate, I have Teflon tape on all threaded connections. 

What say you learned and talented cyber friends?

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2015)

If you find out let me know. I have never found a solution for air fittings that do not leak. Great question Jim.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 15, 2015)

Well you shot down my best guess when you said you use teflon tape on the threaded connections. Do you use the tape rated for Gas and not water? I have the brass ones that I buy at Home Depot and have never had problems with them leaking as long as I used tape on the threads. (Yellow for gas. The white for water leaks) I have worn out 2 compressors and still have the same connections I used on my first. I'll be interested to hear what others have to say.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 15, 2015)

I thought I was buying bad fittings. Tony


----------



## The PenSmith (Oct 17, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Well you shot down my best guess when you said you use teflon tape on the threaded connections. Do you use the tape rated for Gas and not water? I have the brass ones that I buy at Home Depot and have never had problems with them leaking as long as I used tape on the threads. (Yellow for gas. The white for water leaks) I have worn out 2 compressors and still have the same connections I used on my first. I'll be interested to hear what others have to say.



Thanks for the idea...

I guess I'm a novice in the area of tape, I knew they used a special pipe dope but I had not idea there was a yellow tape for gas. I will search that out and update all my fittings even though I think the leak is between the male/female coupling. I did a bit of research and I found there is an O ring in side of the female fitting that fails.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 17, 2015)

I use Milton 727 style fittings and I've got some that are 20 years old and don't leak. I'm running at 90-100 PSI so maybe if I ran up to 120 I'd have an issue but they have served me well for years... My female couplers are all steel construction, no brass.


----------



## FWBGBS (Oct 17, 2015)

Early on I went with HD's Husky brand, as Scott did. I too have never had a leak, and all I've ever used was the blue Teflon (water tape).
In fact, I had no idea they made a tape specifically for gas. 
Now I can tackle that early morning gas leak coming from our a bathroom the wife is always complaining about.
I think she needs to have her nose checked. I'm frequently in there early in the morning and I've never smelled no gas leak.

At my mechanics advice I quickly switched to Milton brand (M & V style). Not for the better quality but for the fact Husky's line is very limited.
Also, a lot of Milton's fittings can be had locally and through Amazon. 
Still zero leaks.


----------



## The PenSmith (Oct 18, 2015)

Wow! The knowledge of this forum is amazing. Thanks NYWoodturner, the tape cured all but two leaks. Much to my surprise the threads were the issue, a quick visit to my local ACE hardware yielded yellow gas teflon tape and that was exactly what I needed. I did find two fittings where the O ring was bad and leaking. I will replace them on next trip to Lowe's/HD. 

While I was awaiting reply's, I googled quick connect fittings and discovered the Milton brand, based on the price alone I thought they would be good and the reviews and the posts from Schroedc & FWBGBS proved my research was correct.

Thanks for the input !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

